# Problème Partage mot de passe safari



## Arnando974 (20 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma femme viens d'acquérir un MacBook Air et j'ai constaté qu'elle avait accès à tous mes mots de passes sur sa machine via safari.
Je ne souhaite pas à ce qu'elle ait accès à ce fichier ou qu'elle ait la possibilité d'en modifier le contenu. Je voudrai plutôt qu'elle se fasse son propre carnet de mot de passe Safari.
Nous sommes tout deux sur Mojave, elle fait également partie de mon partage familial iCloud en tant que tuteur avec son propre compte iCloud.
Comment faire pour y remédier?

NB: Quand elle questionne Siri sur sa machine, Siri croit que c'est moi en citant mon prénom.

En vous remerciant de l'attention et en espérant trouver une réponse à ma question.


----------

